# New Pot Belly Pig



## farmgirl68 (Feb 12, 2011)

Today our 5 month old new Pot Belly Pig moved into her new home.

She loved being out in the pig run, eating acorns.

We used an old Log Cabin Playhouse for her home, with a plastic kiddy pool inside for her bed. We filled the pool with hay and an old comforter. She nestled in after along day out in the piggy run and went to sleep.

Her name is Penelope and she is 5 months old.

We have an older female potbelly pig Annibelle that will be 2 yrs old on Valentine's Day.

The 2 PBP are separated, as the 5 month old thinks she is the boss and the older disagrees lol.







  (Penelope)











 (Annibelle)


----------



## farmgirl68 (Feb 12, 2011)

The pictures on top is the new pig Penelope , the bottom ones are the older pig, Annibelle.

I'll post pics of the housing tomorrow.


----------



## elevan (Feb 12, 2011)

Pot bellies are usually loners so it doesn't surprise me that there is a who's the boss squabble.  

Nice looking girls.


----------

